# cect iphone



## cameltoby323 (Dec 1, 2007)

i bought a cect phone that is supposed to be similar to an i-phone. but i can't seem to get any service any where, it just stays in emergency mode. Can someone please help me figure this problem out?


----------



## tnreefguy (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you use a sim card from your old phone?


----------



## kishonadish (Feb 16, 2008)

If you were on the 3 network, it won't work as it isn't compatible. However it works on the other major networks. I've had mine on T-Mobile, Vodafone and O2, however O2 was a swine as my other half put my old phone through the washing machine and it became quite a bit more flexible than it was intended to be!


----------



## sonicdigitals (May 14, 2008)

i think you should check the GSM frequency that you are using by your phone carrier, as P168 is tri-band, supports 900/1800/1900 HZ, if your carrier is using GSM 850, then you can't use this phone.


----------

